# BEAWARE: Skype, VOIP and Messenger Problems&Security Risks



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba

The threat may come from anywhere:

A link from one of your contacts, an email from them, an attachment.

My problem started like this:

One of my Skype contacts sent me a link and I clicked on it without thinking.It never opened.
After reading the link (erotic galleries...) I realized its a porn site link.It was too late , my computer was already infected.

However, I did not know this.

So i continued my everyday tasks. I have moved from Chicago to Fortaleza City State of Ceara Northeast Brazil three and a half years ago and I work with real estate properties all over Brazil, some in other parts of Latin&Central Americas as well as investments in the same field.

So, I heavily rely on communications part of the internet.

Funny thing happened next time I fired up my system !

1.) Applications such as Outlook Messengers would remain running in the Task Manager after I would close them the usual way (clicking on the close/exit ot the X ).

Others like Skype and VOIP would go into the setup wizard and afterwards would ask me for my user name and access codes.

BOOM! They get in like that.

I should have known!

Either they infected and hacked the computers of my contacts or mine and the way described above they get access to my accounts through which they probably get many other people besides the serious danger of them getting sensitive information and data out of my computer.

If a person contact anyone you usually keep in touch with sends you a weird email link in chat or any messenger PLEASE DO NOT open it or follow.

Contact them immediately through other manners email telephone whatever which way you might think is not related to the problem at hand and advise them to check their accounts for profile changes, check their computers and to be thorough!

I lost my VOIP account this way with quite a bit of money on the account and a massive amount of contacts and telephone numbers.

I have no way of keeping track of whom they are attacking next because of gaining access to my computer&accounts.

This is way serious because besides infecting other people and stealing/compromising/destroying my accounts I have information data that I cannot loose and is very difficult to back up everyday!

PLEASE BEWARE & ADVISE AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS!!!


Thanks for listening!

Regards to Everyone


----------



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

Be sure to check your configurations of firewalls, what programs are allowed to work with Skype VOIP Outlook and/or any messengers you might have.

Also, in SPyBot immunization I noticed about 10,000 less items in it after the problem started.Its progressive and follows your habits and also figures out how to disable your security configurations in its own favor.


----------

